# Stress!!



## Christa C (Jul 23, 2004)

I feel that the IBS is controlling my life, and that is all that I think about. i get so worried that I bring the pain on. I am wondering how to control the anxiety and constant worry???


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw a psychiatrist who put me on Xanax--the six months of chronic D stopped in one day! Now on Effexor and small amount of Xanax daily--still no D problems. If your problem is caused by stress, GIs are hopeless since they are looking for a strictly physical reason and will generally only give meds for that. Good luck.


----------

